# hmmm outlander, brute, 850 xp



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

ok,so pros and cons between the 850xp and any of the big 3 kawies bf750 or 650/p700 and any of the big 3 outlanders 650/800/1000

let's hear why one is better than the other...looking more for facts than opinions...we all know there's awesomeness in all of these quads but some edge the others out in one way or another...let's hear them


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Brute, because it's just an awesome bike regardless of what any one else thinks. I've owned a can am and I ride a brute, the can am hands down was smooth even with the laws I ran, I rode a friends brute and fell in love with the torque it made, don't get me wrong my outty xt 800 was strong but it just don't have that special something that the brute gives me. Downside to the brute, junk seals, easily fixed though. The 2012's have different seals now. But ride all
Of them and pick what you want, it's your money and this is my opinion.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*which quad*

If you got the dough,Can am 1000 would be pretty sweet,the Sportsman is way to plush for me,but love thy Brute 750.The Kawasaki 750 would be best bang for the buck in my opinion.Keep in mind I have never rode an 850xp,or a outty,but have rode the 450/500/700 sportsmans.The sportsmans are a nice ride,but hands down - nothin like the 750 brute - Every time I ride her I want more ride time - more speed "used 05 doing 62mph with 3" intake snorkle - all else is stock @ at least 2000 miles" - and never stop smiling when I dismount the quad.........I_'d stay with a carbed quad any day vs. a Fuel Injected due to the cost of repairs,parts cost, and ease of repairing things yourself._


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my Brute I've never had any problems that I didn't bring on myself. If I was gonna buy a new one it would definitely be a silver and blue 2012 Brute EPS.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

I chose my 2012 Brute because it was the best bang for the buck... I bought mine 4 weeks ago for $7200 new. I wanted a Can Am 800 Renegade, but the dealers around my area couldnt beat the price that 1 dealership gave me for my Brute...


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

i wanted a can am but after looking around. couldnt pass up the deal on the bf750. quite happy with it so far.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i have owned by my kawies since 2005...no issues except shelling a front diff a few weeks back...most likely my own fault...the p700 has over 450 hours and nearly 4000 miles...the bf650 has over 350 hours and 3500 miles...i really like them,just browsing around is all

i have ridden a 2005 bf750 quite a few times,but just don't like the top heaviness and the lifting of the inside rear wheel when cornering hard...i have ridden a buddies 2008 outty 800,loved it...it felt more powerful and was much more responsive than either of my kawies...i have never ridden a big bore polaris,dunno if i would like the tank like size though either...sorta like the looks and i would assume the 850 is pretty comparable to the above,but then again maybe not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My next purchase will most likely be the 850XP.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well i own a brute 750 and recently purchased a canam renegade 1000, I love the brute have had it two years and have not had any major issues with it, I love the low end torque and the sweet tunes that pour out of the muzzy, and then theres the rene, insane amount of power right out of the box bone stock, feels very light and nimble and very easy to manuver around, even with all the bolt on mods on my brute the power between the two is night and day difference, just cant compare the two, but then again the gade is 250cc bigger, I love both of these machines, i was finally able to save enough coin to purchase the renegade, so now i believe i have best of both worlds.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

okay...fstang24 can't post anymore,lol


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> My next purchase will most likely be the 850XP.



what's yer reasons for choosing it?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry dont mean to rubb it in...lol but I will say this I did have an oppurtunity to test ride a 850xp on an open field for a good bit, hands down the polaris has the plusher ride out of all three, you can probably ride all day and not feel like your body took a beating at the end of a ride as much if you were to ride the other two, power is strong but lacks that low end grunt the brute and gade have but that might be due to the weight of the popo. Straight line peformance is awesome, but when you start to manuver around obsticles thats where the popo lacks, the weight and size can make it difficult to ride in the tight trails , but in my opinion the popo is built well, the suspension components and frame look very heavy duty imo, just thought it would be fair to give you my point of view of the 850xp. Whatever you choose be sure you get the one your happy with, even if it takes you a little longer to save and get the one you want, dont settle for anything less, my honest opinion go test ride all of them, not everyone has the same taste and are not looking for the same things when it comes to choosing a quad, good luck bud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ for that reason. I'm getting old. Lol need a comfy ride.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

good to hear...


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Funny, I was just talking with a co worker about the 1000 Outty this morning at handover. 
He's been wanting a 1000 Outty since it's release and has been delaying over issues he's been hearing about. 
Apparently they have a few issues ( I can't confirm, just what I'm hearing ) with water pump seal, shock or a-arm bushings, and something with the rear suspension trailing arm. There might be another but I don't remember. He's waiting til next year to get the 2013. I told him to buy the 800 Outty but he wants the 1000 so he's gonna tuff it out til next fall to see if they resolve any issues....
I don't think you could go wrong with any machine you get. I for one looked at all of them too but bought the BF cause they were the only ones that would deal. BRP wanted full pop and Popo would only move $500 whereas kawie moved $2500. I'm happy with my decision!


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

if ive learned anything about service its. brp warranty is the best. they never batted an eye at any issue, just fixed it. cant say that about the yamaha and polaris product ive had in the past.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

jbb said:


> if ive learned anything about service its. brp warranty is the best. they never batted an eye at any issue, just fixed it. cant say that about the yamaha and polaris product ive had in the past.


 i would stick with the kawi ive had 3 praries and 3 brutes have all been great reliable bikes. Can am also a good choice good quality bike. polaris getting their frames looking better finally using some thicker round tube. that motor scares mee on the 850 . hear u got to split the whole case to replace rings , hear a fear other things scared me from polaris.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I bought the Brute because it was by far the most bang for the buck and I am very happy with it. 

I'd like to try out an 850xp that is set up like my Brute. I havent ever driven one but I have sat on them and they are the most comfortable to sit on thats for sure. I also really like the AWD system after having it on my 900. 

The Can Am's power is nice but you dont get the ground clearance like you do with the others, I'm not a fan of the non QE visco lock, and they are just too darn expensive.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

non QE visco lock...can anyone explain a bit more please?

i don't like the awd of the polaris simply because it doesn't have a locker...at least not my buddies 2011 500 and when he loses traction climbing a hill the front end gets pretty squirrely as power kicks from one tire to the other


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

sawhead said:


> non QE visco lock...can anyone explain a bit more please?
> 
> i don't like the awd of the polaris simply because it doesn't have a locker...at least not my buddies 2011 500 and when he loses traction climbing a hill the front end gets pretty squirrely as power kicks from one tire to the other


 thats the only good thing about the polaris is the 4x4 it is true 4x4 u shouldnt be seeing no slip on the polaris.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I ride with two buddies with 800 canams and what I have learned is I am glad I do not have to pay for canam parts and there is very few after market parts compared to the brute


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I rode my buddys 850xp and it is a rocket ship. Me and my cousin rode it and with two people it will do 70 easy. And it rides great. All that said, I like my brute better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

"non QE visco lock...can anyone explain a bit more please?"

QE, means quick engagement i believe. With Visco Lok QE all 4 tires will engage when you are in 4X4 and the machine senses the front tire slipping, non QE visco lok will take a couple tire turns before all 4 tires will spin, The visco lok QE is much like polaris AWD


----------



## brute1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you want all out power, go with the can-am... Some clutch work will bring the low end torque out of that beast. I personally have 2 2010 brute forces and love them. One is black and one is pink mossy oak (wifes bike). Bang for your buck is with the brute force, but if you have the extra coin go with the can-am. I have been on an 850xp, and was not impressed with the low end at all. I think it would take a serious clutch kit to get the power in the proper band for what we do. Like stated above though, you can't beat the ride quality of the popo though... Yes, both of my brutes ride like wagons due to lifts, pre-loads cranked up, and the 30" backs they both have. I am kinda partial to the brutes, but if they don't step their game up a little to catch back up, my next bike will be the 1000 Outy... Personal opinions here...


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

ok...i like the fact that the polaris is engaged into 4wd practically immediately,but i do not like the transfer of power from wheel to the other when there's slippage...i much rather would have a locker...when we are hill climbing my bud's polaris front end wiggles back and forth as the power switches from wheel to wheel...looks like a handful when it does this

well,at this point i am happy with my kawies minus the ride quality of the sra,but i do love sliding the corners and it's hard to beat an sra for that

thanks for the education on the QE of the can ams


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a friend that has an 800 caned ham XMR and every time he would go riding with us we spent more time pulling him out then riding then get to all point and laugh as a 420 rancher riding with us always went right through the hole he would get stuck in. I am not at all impressed with can am and would never waste my money there unless you are not a hard core mudder. I love the brute though it is an awesome machine never regret getting it


----------

